# [SOLVED] Fans spin but no picture to monitor.



## Jooo (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello

I bought (used) Asus M4A785TD-M EVO motherboard and Phenom II 965BE cpu with Scythe Ninja 3 cooler.

Ram is new Kingston HyperX 2x4gb DDR3 1333MHz

When I start the computer, all the fans work, DVD and HDD starts, but I get no image to the monitor.



I've tried with the integrated graphics in the mobo & external PCI-e graphics card
I've tried both RAM stick in different slots and alone.
If I remove the RAM I get beep code one long and two short
I tried to reset the bios
All cables are connected
The green led in the mobo is lit
I've tried to remove everything except cpu, cooler, and ram
I've removed the mobo from the case and did bench testing with no results.
I've tried two different PSU's
I'm out of ideas... Any of you know something?
I was googling and I saw lot of people with the same mobo and same problem, but no solutions.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Fans spin but no picture to monitor.*

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
model
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them


----------



## Jooo (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Fans spin but no picture to monitor.*

Nothing...
Ati Radeon HD5670 / integrated ATI Radeon™ HD 4200 GP
AMD Phenom II 965BE
Asus M4A785TD-M EVO
Kingston HyperX 2x4gb DDR3 1333MHz
Nexus NX-4090 400W / Delta Electronics 300W / Deltaco 350W / Nexus NX-3500 350W x2 / BeQuiet Straightpower 450W / FSP Group 300W x2

Computer doesn't boot.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Fans spin but no picture to monitor.*

Did you try a different monitor? Or your monitor on a different machine?


----------



## Jooo (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Fans spin but no picture to monitor.*

I've tried 3 different monitors so far, and they all work with my laptop.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Fans spin but no picture to monitor.*

That is a very nice mobo. Even uses 2oz copper. I checked the ASUS site and it doesn't mention a recommended PSU wattage. Your handbook that came with the mobo might show that. Check that first.

Find the CMOS reset jumper and move it from pins 1-2, to 2-3 for a few seconds. (Unplug PSU from wall).

That jumper is in the lower right corner of the mobo, just to the right of the 2 SATA connectors.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Fans spin but no picture to monitor.*

Did you buy the board and CPU as a package or separate. Sounds a lot like the CPU is not supported by the installed BIOS. No way to confirm without knowing which version is installed. 

By the way, each of those power supplies you list in #3 a basically junk.

PS: Have you tested using the onboard graphics, only?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Fans spin but no picture to monitor.*

OP said: "I've tried with the integrated graphics in the mobo & external PCI-e graphics card"

But that could be read that he didn't remove the PCI-e board but just moved the cable. Good question.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Fans spin but no picture to monitor.*

aha. Guess I missed that.

Well, in that case: Bad motherboard or incorrect BIOS


----------



## Jooo (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Fans spin but no picture to monitor.*



[email protected] said:


> That is a very nice mobo. Even uses 2oz copper. I checked the ASUS site and it doesn't mention a recommended PSU wattage. Your handbook that came with the mobo might show that. Check that first.
> 
> Find the CMOS reset jumper and move it from pins 1-2, to 2-3 for a few seconds. (Unplug PSU from wall).
> 
> That jumper is in the lower right corner of the mobo, just to the right of the 2 SATA connectors.


I tried to reset the bios with that CMOS jumper, no results.
I also tried to remove the battery but didn't work either.



gcavan said:


> Did you buy the board and CPU as a package or separate. Sounds a lot like the CPU is not supported by the installed BIOS. No way to confirm without knowing which version is installed.
> 
> By the way, each of those power supplies you list in #3 a basically junk.
> 
> PS: Have you tested using the onboard graphics, only?


Yes, I bought the motherboard & cpu & cooler as a package.

The PSU's aren't high quality units, but I'm sure that the PSU isn't the problem especially when all of those eight PSU's work in other computers.

Yes I also tested with only onboard graphics. With and without the PCI-e graphics card installed.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm leaning towards the BIOS needing to be upgrade too. But need more info. Have to get the simple tests out of the way first. 

It also has that fancy/smancy EPU (Energy Processing Unit) that has been giving people problems lately.

OK, Jooo. Do you have the handbook for the Mobo? I'd like to know if they recommend certain amps for the 12V line, and if your PSU is rated for what they recommend. I'm studying the downloadable handbook now but haven't found those ratings.


----------



## Jooo (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Fans spin but no picture to monitor.*

I didn't get any accessories for the mobo, and I was looking through the downloadable manual also but didn't find anything which could help me...

The bios should be allright, because all the parts are from the same seller who had them working in his computer.

Well the parts are only 1 year old, so they should have warranty left... 
I asked him to send the proof of purchase to me by mail, he said that he tries to find it...
Haven't heard of him after that.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Fans spin but no picture to monitor.*

Wow, just noticed you've tried 6 different PSUs. Don't know how I missed that. 

If you have a digital meter, could you measure the 12V line? Using the 450Watt PSU?

(The computer should be stripped down to the bare essentials. No drives plugged in, use only the on-board GPU, keyboard, mouse, 1 RAM stick, and video monitor).

Say, if you could give me the serial number off the Mobo, I could dig deeper.


----------



## Jooo (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Fans spin but no picture to monitor.*

I dont have multimeter available at the moment.. But at monday I could get one.
I already tried with only cpu, cooler, 1 ram stick connected, and out of the case, but didn't work either.

The serial number is 9AM0AC587785


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Fans spin but no picture to monitor.*

That mobo has a 3 year warranty, and was manufactured on or after July, '09. Still drilling for more info on PSU requirements.


----------



## Jooo (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Fans spin but no picture to monitor.*

Where did you find when it was manufactured?

Seller says it was bought on summer '10 but he didn't find the receipt....

Any chances to get it warranty fixed without receipt?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

Still waiting to chat to an engineer at ASUS about PSU requirements...

Asus's web site isn't very intuitive now. Remember that it USE to be. Just ranting.

I was advising that while we're working on the mobo, that it would be best to have minimal hardware installed. I can't tell from your posts if that's the way it IS NOW or WAS. "I already tried..." suggests you've moved passed that to another configuration. No offense intended.

Found that the BIOS was initially released on July '09, from their web site and drilling down to that model number. Educated guess that the mobo was manufactured around that time. The last update to BIOS was Sept. '10 so buyer could have bought it in the summer of '10 but likely with an older BIOS.

ASUS use to be really easy to work with on warranty's, they know from the S/N when yours was manufactured and would probably work with you without a receipt. IMO.

But we haven't determined it's the mobo just yet.


----------



## Jooo (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Fans spin but no picture to monitor.*



[email protected] said:


> Still waiting to chat to an engineer at ASUS about PSU requirements...
> 
> Asus's web site isn't very intuitive now. Remember that it USE to be. Just ranting.
> 
> I was advising that while we're working on the mobo, that it would be best to have minimal hardware installed. I can't tell from your posts if that's the way it IS NOW or WAS. "I already tried..." suggests you've moved passed that to another configuration. No offense intended.


At first I built it in the case and had all other devices connected because I thought it would work right away.

It didn't work so I stripped it down to minimum hardware.

After that I removed the mobo from the case to check that the case isn't causing short circuit.

Then I built it back in the case with minimal hardware installed and made this topic here with my laptop 

So it is right now with minimal hardware.

I'm sorry if you are having trouble to understand me, I'm not native english speaker.
I also tried to live chat with Asus, but didn't get answer...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Fans spin but no picture to monitor.*

OK, talked to tech support. They say you need a PSU with a 72Amp 12V rail. 18Amps per connector. So, check the PSU's you have. The best one will have a label that lists the 12V amps available. 

BTW, it was torture using their chat feature. Wasn't acting right. Took several seconds to enter each letter of my questions. Might work better for you since I can't be sure it's not my computer causing the delay. Took nearly an hour for them to get around to me.

On Edit: 72Amp MAX is what they said, even using just the on-board GPU only. Seems high to me, but who am I to argue with the engineer at ASUS.


----------



## Jooo (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Fans spin but no picture to monitor.*

Yeah, I got to the chat also. Had the same problem with entering letters.
And when I asked my question: "The chat has ended" Allright....

The previous owner was running the system with Antec EA500 psu and with external graphics card.

72A made me really like :O
I dont have any that big psu...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Fans spin but no picture to monitor.*

The 72Amp was MAX. 

This is the Antec EA500: [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

If it was working with 22A on the 12V rail, then that's _at least_ what we should shoot for. But since you don't have a PSU with that rating, we'll have to use the Be Quiet.

Your 'Be Quiet 450W': Be Quiet Ratings

The 450W looks like it should work with that mobo as it has 18Amp per 12V rail available, which is what ASUS said it needs. OK, use that PSU & let's move on.

How was the packaging when you received the mobo? Properly packaged so it couldn't move around? Just trying to gauge whether or not the CPU could have been jarred. Did the CPU and heat sink come separately?


----------



## Jooo (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Fans spin but no picture to monitor.*

I dont have the BeQuiet anymore, it was in a PC that I sold yesterday... :doh:
And it was the Straightpower E5 or E6 model.

The Nexus NX-4090 has 14A on 12V1 and 15A on 12V2

So you are suspecting that the PSU is the problem?
I can try to borrow a better PSU to test with, if you think it is needed.

Edit: I was searching trough the web and I saw someone running the same motherboard, Phenom II x2 and onboard graphics with Compucase 300W psu.

Edit2: I was looking through local computer shop, and I saw a new Chieftec GPA-500S8 500W psu, for 25 euros
Not the highest quality psu but not the worst either, right?
I'm getting a new psu anyway (probably XFX Core Edition 550W), I would only use the chieftec for two to three weeks.
And I could get atleast 20€ when selling it, do you think it is worth to try?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Fans spin but no picture to monitor.*

I have to eliminate it as a problem...so yes, if you can borrow a PSU with 18A on the 12V rails, that would help.

Also: "How was the packaging when you received the mobo? Properly packaged so it couldn't move around? Just trying to gauge whether or not the CPU could have been jarred. Did the CPU and heat sink come separately?"


----------



## Jooo (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Fans spin but no picture to monitor.*

Ah yeah I forgot to answer that.

They were packaged quite well in my opinion, cant remember exactly how, but they couldn't move.
They were all in the same box, motherboard in ESD bag, CPU in plastic box, and the heatsink at the bottom of the box.

But if the motherboard beeps when no RAM installed, I thought that means cpu is working?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Fans spin but no picture to monitor.*

True, but there could be some debris in the CPU socket or a bent pin somewhere in there. 

What I'd like you to do next is to remove the CPU & heatsink and with a strong light and magnifying glass, inspect the CPU & CPU socket. Also looking for bent pins, & crooked sockets.

I've found that an improperly seated CPU can give all sorts of strange symptoms. Including no video. CPU's are pretty reliable but they need very good contact with the socket.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Fans spin but no picture to monitor.*

the m/b is pcie

you need a min of a 80+ quality 550w psu

Power Supply Information and Selection - Tech Support Forum


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Fans spin but no picture to monitor.*

There's no doubt that you are probably right Dai, but the OP has a stripped down computer presently so that would reduce the necessary wattage needed. In addition, he will try to borrow a higher wattage PSU soon for testing. In the meantime, I wanted to explore other possibilities that could cause the problem he's experiencing.


----------



## Al-Hilal-znz (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Fans spin but no picture to monitor.*

I know the problem but it hard 2 explan 4 me, coz my english is not good, and blv me i hv fix it before, not that kind of machine but many machines with that problem. And the problem it VGA, it loos from the mainbord, so u hv 2 burn it with a, i dont know in english but i call it "blower" and i dont know in another name, sory if u dont understand it, but becarefull u may kill it, but u'll succede. Many people the doesnt know this the just say change the mainbord, but belive me this is the solution. 

Al-Hilal


----------



## Jooo (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Fans spin but no picture to monitor.*



[email protected] said:


> There's no doubt that you are probably right Dai, but the OP has a stripped down computer presently so that would reduce the necessary wattage needed. In addition, he will try to borrow a higher wattage PSU soon for testing. In the meantime, I wanted to explore other possibilities that could cause the problem he's experiencing.


I noticed that my KHX1333C9D3B1K2/8G ram kit is not listed in the Qualified Vendor List of memory for this board...



Al-Hilal-znz said:


> I know the problem but it hard 2 explan 4 me, coz my english is not good, and blv me i hv fix it before, not that kind of machine but many machines with that problem. And the problem it VGA, it loos from the mainbord, so u hv 2 burn it with a, i dont know in english but i call it "blower" and i dont know in another name, sory if u dont understand it, but becarefull u may kill it, but u'll succede. Many people the doesnt know this the just say change the mainbord, but belive me this is the solution.
> 
> Al-Hilal


Do you mean this: Laptop Nvidia Video Chip Repair - YouTube

If that was the problem, it should work with pci-e graphics card?


----------



## Al-Hilal-znz (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Fans spin but no picture to monitor.*

Yeah, but can u send that video 2 my Email plzzz. i never see it before


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Fans spin but no picture to monitor.*

@Al-Hilal-znz: Hover your mouse on the video above. Right click. Click on 'Watch on UTube'. Copy the address and save or save it in your favorites.


----------



## gmastra (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi am a newbie, and have a similar setup with very similar issues.
Ok here we go:
Purchased new ASUS M4a785TD-EVO, and AMD x2 585 ( unlocakable)
4GB DDR3 memory On board graphics.
MOBO kept crashing BSOD,
Ended up replacing all components apart from PSU ( 750W CIT) even the MOBO, but it still crashed. Gave up and bought an MSI mobo. Now System quite happy.
But I wanted to know why the ASUS MOBO was not working ( I had 2 new ones exhibiting the same fault could not be bad luck )
So I played around and replacing the PSU with an XFX 750W board stabilized things. Unlocking the CPU made system crash , but in stock condition it was stable.
Great I thought problem sorted. So I invested in an HD 6950 1GB graphics card.
Now The instability is back. So I am going to try the ASUS update. But ASUS could have been better.

Just a quick check for you no picture, 
In the BIOS have you disabled the on board graphics ?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Fans spin but no picture to monitor.*

check you are seating it properly

the clips clicking over does not mean it is seated


----------



## Jooo (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Fans spin but no picture to monitor.*

Dunno what happened to my post or why it was attached to gmastra's post, but:

I bought a KVR1333D3N9/2G ram stick just to make sure I've checked everything.... and it boots. 

So RAM was the problem... How can I get my brand new KHX1333C9D3B1K2/8G 2x4g kit working? 

and yes they are properly seated.


----------



## gmastra (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Fans spin but no picture to monitor.*

Hi Sorry about my post, I was trying to say that with a 750W ( good supply XFX) I overcame a problem of crashing under the same condition using a CIT 750W psu. So am agreeing with others that not all PSU are the same, so dont skimp on PSU. The other thing about the ASUS board is that I had to set the timings manually For DDR3 ( both Corsair and Gskill ) use 9-9-9-24. also change the RAM voltage to 1.6V ( normally 1.5V) this helped me. ( also other have had to do the same)

In short I found lots of freezes which what ever I did appeared not to go away. 
But having changed the PSU I was able to hone in on a more stable system.
Good luck.

Rgds


----------



## Jooo (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Fans spin but no picture to monitor.*

Problem solved

I updated the bios to latest version and now my ram works properly.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Fans spin but no picture to monitor.*

glad you have it sorted


----------

